# June 2005 2ww ~ Part Two



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home everyone.

Updated list..........all the luck in the world 

isobel 2 Jun
Snagglepat 2 Jun 
Jue Jue 2 2 Jun
poppyfish 2 Jun 
nickjoanneowen 3 Jun
kahew 3 Jun 
casey 3 Jun 
ck6 3 Jun 
Raggy 4 Jun 
Madison 4 Jun 
Maureen S. 5 Jun
lix 6 Jun 
bluebell 6 Jun 
JJR 9 Jun 
sharonw 9 Jun 
spider22 9 Jun
emma_gg 10 Jun
ALEX4702 10 Jun 
sussexgirl 11 Jun 
Anne_7 12 Jun 
Jus 12 Jun 
Emsie 
juicypips 13 Jun 
karen.1 13 Jun 
GM 14 Jun
pickles 15 Jun 
Camilla 15 Jun 
Pommygirl 15 Jun
lisaw36 15 Jun 
Angelbabywood 16 Jun 
smcc 17 Jun 
jojo29 19 Jun
lisa sabin 20 Jun 
kez23 21 Jun
wen 22 Jun
Jillypops 23 Jun
natalie34 23 Jun
Vicky10 23 Jun
JED 23 Jun
Mae1 23 Jun
kazk
annthos 24 Jun
hodgy/leighleigh 24 Jun
Emmarue 24 Jun
jess p 28 Jun
danlau
Shaz W 28 Jun
fitou 1 Jul
dierdre 1 Jul

Good luck everyone........everything crossed for you all   

Lizzy xxxxxxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to say  Anne with your test tomorrow!

Love and   to you

Kez xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Mae, Camilla, JED and Wen.....big welcome to you all, happy chatting 

To everyone waiting to test.....much, much luck to you all,

Take care, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## Anne_7 (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi Lizzy,

Could you please update me... unfortunatley I got a   this morning.  Im am now moving onto the July/Aug thread 

Come on ladybirds    we need some more  , so far we suck!!!!

Good luck to you all.

Love, Anne X


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

anne-7

im soooo sorry babes..sending u massive hugs  ...i would do another hpt in a few days tho just 2 be sure.....keep in touch hun we r still here 4 u.

lots of love lisa xxxx


----------



## lix (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just let you know that I got a   on my test date. My dh and I still don't quite believe that I'm pregnant!!! I didn't feel anything in 2ww, and I was keeping telling my dh it's not worked. Well, I'm wrong. So try not to read too much into everything in 2ww, everyone is different. Lots of   to the ones in 2ww and lots of   to the ones got BFN. Don't give up hope.


----------



## sharonw (May 13, 2005)

Hi Girls,
Well as predicted after the bleeding my test was negative so I will try again in three months.

Booked holiday yesterday to Tenerife a week on Friday so that will cheer us both up.

Congratulations to the BFPS and better luck next time to the BFNS dont give up Im not!!!!

I will keep in touch

Love and baby dust 


Sharon & Mark
xxxxx


----------



## Emsie (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi All

Just to let you know, we got a   this morning.  I started my AF on Friday so it didn't come as any great suprise.   

Good luck to all those who have testing coming up, hope you all get  !!

We start again as soon as possible so those in the same situation, see you soon!!

Emma


----------



## ALEX4702 (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi to all that have got bfp and     congratulations!!
Lizzy can you update your list for me tested Friday am -ve AF arrived Friday evening but not disheartened will keep reading this thread and hopefully will be back on it soon if not definitely Julys!!!
all those others that got -ve sending you all  
and for all those that are still waiting  
take care 
Paula


----------



## pickles (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi guys

Does anyone know how reliable a First Response test on Day 12 (after ICSI ET) is?  We tested yesterday and today and got a positive but don't want to get our hopes up.

Love to all
Pickles
x


----------



## juicypips (May 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

just wanted to send    to the girls with bfns.

lots of love

juicypipcxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

 to all the BFN's    and congrats to the  s.

This 2ww is EVIL!  I'm only on day 3 and it seems like it's been aaagggeesss!  Does anyone know if cyclogest causes bloating cause I've got a stomach the size of a house (for all the wrong reasons!) - but then, have dodgy digestion at the best of times so can't work out if its the drugs or just normal IBS (sorry if TMI)

I've been feeling guilty as I've been running around all weekend up and down Oxford street and grocery shopping etc, I know you're meant to relax etc.  WEll, think I'll plant myself on the lounge for the rest of the day to make up for it.  At least dh is running around doing all the housework for a change  

Good luck to everyone testing soon! 

Jo xxx


----------



## GM (Dec 30, 2004)

Hi Jed

Yes Cyclogest causes bloating, it is evil stuff. Don't worry, just drink lots of water and it will ease.

Good luck GM xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi just wanted to send loads of    for all the BFN.

I am so sorry and know how hard it is!

Lots of love Kez xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi

Just want to say a huge congratulations to everyone getting a  

I hope the next 8 months go fast for you all

Lots of Love

Kez xx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Just wanted to send lots of     to those who have got BFN.

Lol

Mae


----------



## Rice cake (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi Jo
According to the packet Cyclogest can reduce swelling & bloating.

I think the  bloating is to do with egg collection/embryo transfer itself .A nurse said to me that other patents have said peppermint tea can help reduce the bloating.


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Has anyone experienced bloating even though they have had FET??

Kez xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

So many BFNs.....i'm so sorry. Anne, Sharon, Emma and Paula......much luck and many hugs to you all 

Pickles ~ everything crossed but its looking good for you,

Lix ~ many congratulations.....i'm sure you both must be so happy. Fab news....have a very healthy, happy pg!

Huge amounts of luck to all those testing this week,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi girls,

So sorry to those of you who got BFNs, good to hear that you seem in good spirits and some of you rearing to go again.  I hope that'll be me as well if I get a BFN on Wednesday (after a day or so hiding under the duvet that is).  A big WELL DONE to you all for what you've put yourselves through   in the last cycle, and for surviving the 2WW.  

Many congratulations to the BFPs!  You've deserved it!  

Good luck to juicypips and Karen for the test tomorrow.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you    .

Love
Camilla


----------



## juicypips (May 28, 2005)

Hi girls,

hope everyone is doing ok. 
Camilla, thankyou hun, i'm sooo nervous and scared and I feel very bloated. Can't believe test day is tomorrow, What a wait. How are you?

Karen, how are you bearing up? good luck and huge sprinklings of babydust..
our day is nearly here...
                                       

Hope bfn girlies are ok 
 to all those lucky bfp girlies, youn deserve it!

wishing us aaaalllllll the luck in the whole wide world.....

juicypipsxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## karen.1 (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi to all the girls who sent me good wishes for my test tomorrow.  It is of great comfort knowing I'm not the only one in my position.
I was naughty today and did the dreaded pee stick test, it was negative, and I have been on a complete downer today, like all the other girls, cried all day.  My friends keep texting me saying they know off poeple who have tested a week late and got a BFN, and I shouldnt lose hope until my actual blood test. I havent had a period yet, but the nurses said that I may not on Cyclogest. I always hear of these people getting negatives and then it being positive, but somehow it never happens to me. Oh well, have to look forward and pray for a miracle.
Good look to everyone and hope you all get your BFP    

Karen xx


----------



## juicypips (May 28, 2005)

Hello girls, 

I did my test this morning and I got a  !!! 
I can't describe what I'm feelling. Me and dh both had a good cry! 
A day before our anniversary too!  
I just wanted to say thankyou girls for all the support you've all given me, I really don't think I could have done  without it, Its been a hard 2 weeks but well worth it. If I can help anyone please feel free to fire away, I'l do what I can to help you through this.  

Im sending you so much   

All my love light and luck to you all

juicypipsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## juicypips (May 28, 2005)

Karen,

I hope you are ok. I was actually trying to post my message somewere else, I'm sorry if it was insensitive, love.

love jpxxxxxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Morning everyone,
Karen - so sorrry about your BFN, although you know what they say, it's not over till the blood test!  

Juicypips - a HUGE congratulations!!!  You must be over the moon!  I'm amazed you held off until test day, I don't think I'll be able to do that!  Enjoy the next 9 months!

Hi to everyone else, well, it's day 5 of 2ww and definitely going a bit  .  I'm just not sure what symptoms are from the cyclogest and what could be positive signs.  I've had really mild twinges of pain in my left ovary (which is the one both of my follicles were from) for the past couple of days so not sure if that is a good sign or not.  I'm guessing its probably too early for any signs until implantation though.

Hope everyone had a good weekend, the weather has been   lately!  Where is all the BBQ weather! (being an Aussie I have a bit of a BBQ obsession  )  I have this Wed and Thurs off this week so am hoping it gets a bit nicer for then.

Hope everyone is ok.

Jo xxx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Karen, am so sorry to hear about your test. Have the bloods done Hun, its not over yet  

Big   coming your way.

Lol

Mae


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Juicypips -  FAB news!!!!! You must feel ecstatic. Sooooooo pleased for you
       

Lol

Mae


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Karen

Sorry to hear about your news    

BUT please keep   , as its never over until the   starts singing!!!!

Sending you loads of love

Kez xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Juicypips

What wonderful news!!      

You must be so happy and stuck on  

All the best for the next 8 months

Love Kez xx


----------



## jayb (Apr 22, 2005)

Congratulations to you and you DH Juicy pips
It is stories like yours that keep us  positive and so hopefull. Have a wonderful pregnancy.

Karen we haven't communicated before but I just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear your news. I really hope you get you BFP soon. We are all here for you.

Take Care

Jayb xx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

ladies...

im confused ...ive been very naughty, as u all know i had a scare yesterday..show of blood, but been o.k scince..so i did a test at 5pm 2day..im on day 11 2ww!!??   anyway it was bfp! could this still be hcg? i know i should have w8ed but will do another weds morning.

juicypips..congratulations hun 2 u both!! u must be on   im so happy 4 u...and happy anniversary 4 2moro.. .

karen...ive been thinking of u hun...how did it go at hospital 2day

jed..hope ur not getting 2 bored on the 2ww, i also had some twinges and a bit of pain on day 5.

hello 2 everyone else and  ...love lisa xxxx


----------



## Angelbabywood (May 11, 2005)

OMG Lisa

I REALLY hope it is a  .  I was told it would be out of your system on day 10 so I dunno.

Keep me updated. 

Lotsa Love

Kerry xx


----------



## Vicky10 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi girls
Just popping in to say hello. Well done to you BFP's. I'm on day 5 and I've stopped having any twinges. I went back to work today and didn't think about it all day. As soon as I came home I came on here and now I'm all nervous again!!
Just to let you all know it's really helpful to us new girls to keep reading all your stories!
Thanks
Vicky10


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Lisa

I really hope its a true  !!! 

Keep me updated hun!! 

All the luck in the world

Kez xxxx


----------



## karen.1 (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi Ladies,  Yes it was a  , cried again all day today, dont know what to do next, said this was going to be my last attempt, my eggs are'nt that good anymore, I struggled to get 2 decent embryos this time, and have only ever got two on other occasions, but I suppose 2 is better than none.  Ive hit the big 40, and bought Zita West's book, Ive got about a 10/15% chance of conceiving at my age.  Going on Holiday on Wednesday, with DH and my baby Angus, he;s my dog, and Westie who is my substitute baby, who is getting lots of cuddles at the moment!! We will both have a think on holiday, maybe the adoption route will be the best way forward for us, don't wont to be too old to adopt.

Anyway good luck to the rest of you that are testing, and   to Juicypips, I am really pleased for you.  You never know I may be back on the 2ww again soon.

Love and hugs to all.

Karen
xx


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Karen, Im soooo sorry to hear your news..you have been through such alot hun.

Take care of yourself and lots of R and R are ordered on your hol. Where are you going? A break always help clear your thoughts. I truely hope you come to a decision about treatment/adoption, you would make a brill mummy.
Pamper Angus and look after yourself,

lol

Mae


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Karen

I just wanted to send you loads of     at this horrible time. Please keep    and I hope you have a lovely  

Take care hun

Kez xx


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi girls,

Karen, so sorry to hear about your result   .  It's a really good idea to go away and get some distance to it all and come back refreshed, whatever you choose to do.

Lisa, I don't blame you for being naughty - it's so difficult to wait, isn't it?  DH found a pregnancy test we had lying around yesterday, which I didn't know I had, and then he hid if from me so I couldn't use it!   I really think yours will be positive!  

Juicypips, many contratulations  , that's fantastic news!  I have to say, it's reassuring that both you and Lisa had spotting and then positive (hopefully) tests, that gives me hope for tomorrow.  I'm so glad it'll be over tomorrow, whichever way it goes, at least I can get on with my life.  I have no symptoms whatsoever, which concerns me, apart from a slight pulling or tugging sensation in my tummy, but nothing I would call a cramp.  No sore boobs, no lower backache, no bloating, no nothing.  I want symptoms!  At least the spotting stopped, nothing since yesterday morning.  

GM, good luck for your test today.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you  !

Love
Camilla


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi GM

A huge big   for your test today. I hope your dreams come true!!!

Kez xxx


----------



## Angelbabywood (May 11, 2005)

Hi girls

That's it I can't take no more,  I am doing a test today when I get home.  I am due to test Thursday but can't wait.  I have had a few symptoms but not sure if they are anything to do with pg.  Had a very light patch of brown (tmi sorry) on my pants on day 7 and had lots of cramps although they have worn off now.  My boobs aren't as sore as they were but I have a constant headache and feeling dizzy.  I am panicing now that it hasnt worked.

I think I am going crazy, is everyone else feeling this way or am I just being neurotic?

Love Kerry xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Popped in to wish you all good luck..

Come on girls where are all of those ladybirds


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Kerry

I am the exact same! I am only on day 8 so can't test yet!!

One min I feel positive then next I don't!!

Had cramping since day 4 and then on and off with some A/F pains throw in!! The some IBS as well !! What we have to go through  

To be honest I really don't blame you testing, I would if I could  

Have you had any A/F pains throughout the 2ww

Thinking of you and wishing you luck

Kez xx


----------



## kazk (Jun 12, 2005)

Good luck Kerry - hope your news is good - will look out for you.

Good luck everyone else testing over the next few days - I've got another week and two days - it's driving me CRAZY!!

Really sorry to hear about those that have not had the news they so dearly wanted - thinking of you.

Kaz xx


----------



## Angelbabywood (May 11, 2005)

Hi Kez

I have had a few cramps, Last Friday I awoke at 4.30am with really bad pains and went to the loo expecting to find blood but nothing.  The pains have continued but not as bad and now they have worn off.

Does anyone know if anyone has had a positive result with no symptoms through 2ww.

I am dreading later but HAVE to do it either way I will know in 2 days anyway so what harm can it do apart from bring the joy or heartache sooner.

Wish me Luck girls

Kerry xx


----------



## juicypips (May 28, 2005)

Hello girls

how are you all?  Praying for the girls testing today. 
You all so deserve this.

Karen how are you hun? Do you good to get away, clear your head and maybe have another go. This is for you 

love jpxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## juicypips (May 28, 2005)

Hi girls, 

Went to the hospital yesturday and ive got more cyclogest, and a pregnancy scan for the 27th june. Had to do another test today, still cant believe it.
Dont want to be at work though, i worry about everything i do.  Im trying to be extra cautious i think! Il keep you all updated. 

lots love darlinsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  

jpxxxx


----------



## wen (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello girls,

Congrats to Juicypips, really pleased for you.  Karen, sorry about your result.  I can understand your situation, I am 44 so this could be my last chance too, but I'm still hoping.  Lisa, I hope the BFP was accurate, fingers crossed.  Best of luck to all you girls testing today and tomorrow.

Today is day 7 for me and I haven't had any symptons for the past couple of days.  I'm feeling well, but very concerned as I think I should have some twinges or some signs.  I can't wait for testing day, although I'm also dreading it!

Wen.


----------



## Mae1 (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Kerry -    Dont blame you for wanting to test today, id be exactly the same. This waiting is enough to make the sanest person   
Good luck, will be thinking of you 

Juicypips - am sooo pleased its all going well for you 

Kez - Im a couple of days behind you. My tummy is still bloated although the cramps seem to be easing now. Just left with a heavy dragging feeling in my lower tummy region, bit like AF symptoms. Im getting IBS trouble too!! ARGH!!! 
Like you too, one minute Im feeling positive, the next Im planning the next cycle and looking into FET. Its really driving me nuts.

Have any of you girls had a tingly sensation up inside (sorry tmi!!) almost as if you can feel your cervix?  Its feeling really unpleasant!! 

Loads of      to you all,

lol

mae


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Hi all 

Just wanted to pop by and drop off some babydust  and send lots of luck to all of you who are in your 2ww   

Sending huge  to all the ladies who didn't get the BFP they so deserve.

Love and babydust to you all.

Jayne x


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Girls,

I'm on day 6 of the 2ww test on 24th June.  I've been popping in here regularly and finally decided to come out and declare my date!!!  Actually feeling quite positive at the mo  I hope it lasts.  From reading your posts I'm hoping for a bit of spoting today/tomorrow from implantation.  

Had some acupuncture earlier today which was nice but I wish he did not use the electrodes when I asked him not to he said it does help.  It feels like a life/death decision to me as does so much of my ordinary life like wow bending down to change the dogs water bowl or wow making the bed.  However yesterday I was reading the FF archive about embies (recommended v. good read) and Peter - an embie specialist said that they are really very well protected at this stage.  Eg he was responding to girl that was kicked in the stomach by her toddler by mistake and he actually didn't think this was a problem for her.

Kerry & GM fingers and legs crossed for you   

Juicypips, I've been following alot of your posts and was thrilled to get your news.  Good Luck hun  Hope to meet you again on the Bun in the Oven board!!!!

Anne_7 my prayer buddy so sorry it didn't work out for you this time.  One thing that comes across from this site is that you got to keep trying.  I cycled with Lilly back in Oct My first and Lilly's sixth neither of us got the outcome we hoped for.  Now Lilly's got a bun in the over 5/6 weeks.

Take care one and all


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Karen ~ really so sorry hun. Much love and luck to you whichever direction you take......meanwhile give your furbaby big cuddles 

Welcome Kazk and Annthos.....hope you are both doing ok 

Juicypips ~ well done hun.....many congratulations. And what a fab anniversary pressie too 

Lisa ~ fingers crossed for you....looking positive.

Kerry and GM ~ thinking of you both and hoping for you,

Take care all, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi 2weekers

Annthos - Welcome to the thread. I am 2 days in front of you on the 2ww. Have you had any symptoms yet?

Kerry - Hope you get on ok if you decide to test mate. 
In regard to your earlier question, I have noticed a lot of people who get BFP with no signs through 2ww! So there is hope for both of us       

Lisa S - Hope you ok and BFP is getting stronger

Mae - Yeah all the A/F pains / cramps aren't that bad now, feel pretty normal again which I am not sure if its a good or bad sign. I must admit IBS is a killer at the moment

Wen - All the best. Finally will be the week of our tests 

Hello to everyone else

Kez xx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

omg  

i did another hpt 2day and it was  ..it was alot more bluer than yesterday! dp said not 2 get hopes up till blood test is done on monday...god i feel sick and scared.

love lisa xxx


----------



## karen.1 (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi Ladies, feeling much better today, decided this thing hasn't beaten me yet, I will have a baby, I may not get it in the way I originally planned. My consultant says, a Donor might be the best way forward for me, so I have to think about that or go down the adoption route.  We are going to Devon tomorrow for 10 days, so me and DH, will have time to relax and talk about what we do next, even have a few glasses of wine, which Ive missed!!

So I probably wont be on this thread again but I wish you all the very best and sending lots   and hoping you all get your   you want. For those who don't, let yourselves grieve and move on.

Lisa - Fabulous news hon, I am so pleased for you, thanks for all your supportive comments, its been much appreciated, I am definitely sure its a   for you.

Kez - Good luck for your test, and to you also thanks for all your support, I really hope this proves to be your time.

Juicypips -  , Happy Anniversary, wow what an anniversary pressie, and good luck for your scan on 27th.

Wen - thanks for your kind words, and really hope it works for you too. Just some positive news for you, my friend who's 43, has just got pregnant on IVF, so don't give up.

Mae - again thanks for all your kind words, and hope everything goes well for you also.

Hope I haven't missed anyone out, if I have, sorry and good Luck.

Karen
xx


----------



## lisaw36 (Nov 30, 2003)

Just popped in to say congrats to LisaS - I was not so lucky as got a -ve today.    Hope your blood test confirms your hpt (I'm sure it will) and you have a healthy pgcy.  

LisaW
X


----------



## juicypips (May 28, 2005)

Hello girls, 

Wow Lisa S!! yipee!!   darlin, sooo happy for you! Its such an amazing feelling isn't it. 

Karen1 Hope your'e ok, am thinking of you. 

Camilla, i think you are testing today?? I am wishing you and all the other girls 
all the luck in the world hun..   

Hope all the girls on the the 2ww are holding out, such a trying time but we are wishing for 

lots love luck and light 

juicypipsxxxxxxxx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi girls can I join this thread?

I had my 3rd iui yesterday so due to test on 28th June - seems a long way off!

Good luck to everyone else - hope there's lots of BFPs soon - just save one for me please!

Jess xxx


----------



## juicypips (May 28, 2005)

Hi jess, 

Good luck hun heres babydust to you 

This is an amazing support system and will really help you through!                  I would have gone insane without it!

love juicypipsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angelbabywood (May 11, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well did a test last night and it was a  , awoke this morning with cramps and went to loo and   is here.  Did another test just to confirm and it was also  .  We are heartbroken.   

Lisa W Sorry to hear your sad news   

Lisa S  My special friend sooo glad for you and John, it's what you both deserve.

Love and best wishes to everyone else.

Will pop back soon to see how you're all getting on.

Kerry xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi 

Kerry - Sorry about your result. Here is a big     at this horrible time. I really feel for you!

Lisa -   so sorry to hear your news

Thinking of you both
Love Kez xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Lisa S

 CONGRATULATIONS on your   

So happy for you!!

As for me things aren't looking to good and now just keep checking for when A/F arrives   as I know it wont be long

Enjoy this time you deserve it

Kez xx


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Hope you re all doing well today

Fingers crossed
Ju x


----------



## Camilla (Apr 9, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I tested today and got a BFP!  I'm feel so lucky and I can't believe this has happened to me and that I'm going to be allowed to be a mum again.  It's completely unreal at the moment, feel like I'm talking about someone else.  

Thanks to all you girls for being there through the wait, I would have gone nuts without you!  I'm praying that all of you will have your babies.  This was my 5th attempt since I had my daughter, so if you can, keep trying and hoping, and it will happen!  

Kerry, I'm really sorry it didn't work for you this time.    .  

Thinking about those of you testing tomorrow and sending you bags of  .

Jess, welcome to the thread and best of luck.  

Wen, I didn't really have any symptoms either, certainly not the ones I was expecting.  In my first pregnancy, I felt exactly like I was about to have a period, and I was convinced that was what was happening.  This time, it felt nothing like a period, no backache, no stomach cramps, no sore breasts.  I did feel a bit emotional and weepy at times, and I had a small, pink (sorry TMI) bleed on day 7, then tiny bits of dark spotting until day 11, then it stopped.  I also noticed my cervix (sorry, way TMI) was feeling hard and tight, and I had a slight pulling sensation in my tummy, but nothing I would describe as cramps. So Mae, if you can 'feel' your cervix,  that could be a good sign.  

Just goes to show every woman is different and every pregnancy is different, and much as we try to guess what the different symptoms mean, it's impossible!  But what else is there to do on the 2WW?  

Kez, don't give up hope darling, it's not over yet.  There is just no way of knowing until you've done the test.  I was so sure it had gone wrong for me earlier in the 2WW.  

Juicypips and GM and all of you with good news recently, thinking about you and really happy for you.

Love
Camilla


----------



## Vicky10 (Mar 6, 2005)

Camilla
Great news for you. I've been following this thread for ages. I keep checking who is due to test every day. Good to here some positive stuff. I'm on day 6 or 7 (does the day you have ET count as day 1 or do you start from the next day??!!). I'm hvaing pps and feeling like it'sgoing to fail. Reading messages keeps me sane!
Vicky10


----------



## leighleigh (May 19, 2005)

Lizzie,

can you update me and hayley for the 24th test date please    

hodgy


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi girls,
sorry to hear about the BFN's   take some time to spoil yourselves and recover from the emotional rollercoaster. 

I'm on day 7 of 2ww and like you Kez, IBS is terrible at the moment   Damn cyclogest!  I've got no symptoms either which is alarming me a bit.  Am still temping so hoping to see an implantation dip in the next couple of days?

Congrats to the the BFP's and good luck to the rest of us!

Jo xxx


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi girls...

lisaw...im so sorry 4 u hun ...i really dont know what i can say 2 make u feel better, i know u must be hurting so much, im ere 4 u m8...sending u big hugs  

kerry...my special freind...  im so upset 4 u , i really am, i will help u thru this as much as i can...please dont give up. sending massive hugs 4 u and mark  

camilla...congratulations babes on your  ...well done, im so happy 4 u.    

hi 2 everyone else on the 2ww  

i did another test 2day and got posative again...but..i had some bleeding again at lunch time and im still spotting ...dont know what 2 think now, ive rang my clinic and i can go 4 blood test in morn instead of monday..im so scared as ive got my hopes up and now this bleeding after 4 bfp

love 2 u all....lisa xxxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Well I have now given up all hope. I was naughtly and tested today (day 9) and got a BFN!!!   

I have no hope in the world this will change and am now thinking about the next load of treatment.

We have to go through so much pain to get our dream, and its still not time yet!!  

Love Kez xx


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi guys,

Kez (ET 7th June) you've just finished the end of your first week!!!!  Positive fibes required and buckets full of relaxation.  I am in a unique position in that I can work half days so I spend alot of time in the mornings simply relaxing - if I get bored which surprisingly is not a problem - I do a su doku puzzle DH bought me a book of these puzzles but they're also in the daily papers.  Kez you asked if I've got any symptoms - the answer is yes but honestly I am not reading ANYTHING into them cause I had them before when I got a BFN.  

Congrats to you Camilla and bear hugs to you Kerry

Welcome to Vicky, Hodgy Jess and Jo - Hodgy we test on the same day 24th, for me thats 14 days from ET but I was thinking I making it 14days from EC instead - it makes more sense to me....

Take care one and all   

Ann xx


----------



## juicypips (May 28, 2005)

Hello girls,

Kerry. i am so sorry love...   sent you a personal message.

Lisaw, Sending you a  hun.

Lisas, how are you love?  

Oh Camilla!!!   How do you feel? its amazing isnt it. So happy for you hun. Its taking ages for it to sink in for me. 

A huge good luck and sprinkling of babydust to all the girlies testing tomorrow     

love jpxxxxxxx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Camilla

  CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR BFP   

That is excellant news and I am really happy for you!!

Kez xx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

GOOD MORNING GIRLS 

Well this is my day 2 of this 2ww and over all I feel pretty ok . Im having a few mild cramps ..is any1 else? I am taking it nice and easy and trying to eat well. Any tips or advice would be great ! 

Over the moon to finally be here though    

xxxlaura


----------



## *lisalou* (Mar 11, 2005)

hi girls

well i had bloods done 2day and we got a  ...i cant take it in, never thought i would be pregnant...the reading was 191..they like it 2 be over 50..go for 6 wk scan 8th july.

kerry...im thinking of u hun...u know my number if u want 2 chat babes. 

kez...dont give up yet hun,, w8 4 ur official test as people have had bfn then got bfp so please dont give up yet, ive got my fingers crossed 4 u. 

laura...how r u finding the  ..its long 2 w8 isnt it..stay posative m8..i will say a prayer 4 u. 

love 2 u all.....lisa


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello Lisa sabin, 
We chatted in chat - yes ? 
I just wanted to say       
So happy to hear you got a  
freespirit x


----------



## baby whisper (Sep 22, 2004)

hi lisa

just thorght i would pop in and say congratulations  on your 
love baby wisper


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR   LISA      

Hope you have a good 8/9 months

Kez xx


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Lisa >>>> GOOD ON YA GIRL ...after what was like a billion home preg tests lol YOU DID IT >>> WAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO               . 

XXXLAURA


----------



## smcc (Jun 5, 2005)

Just to let you know that I did my test today (day 13 but I couldn't wait anymore) and it was a BFN. Can't say I was that surprised but still gutted. Anyway, AF still has not arrived but will probably be really late just to confuse and frustrate me. 
Good luck to all those testing soon. 
Sarah
x


----------



## hodgy (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Testing on june 24th and already the wait is making us go insane, thought it would be easier this time round, No Way! Some of the symptoms seem to be easing today, dont know wether that is good, bad or normal.

Did any of you have symptoms that came and went, or any have no symptoms at all and still got that blue line.

Going mad

hodgy


----------



## Emmarue (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi Hodgy 

I'm also testing on the 24th June- due to this being my third ICSI treatment it doesn't exactly fill you with much hope does it!!! However, I had read over the years a lot of threads regarding symptoms and believe it or not a lot of the postives have been with not a lot of symptoms- even so you always think yeh but I will be the one that it doesn't happen for. Well we're now on day 7 and I don't know about you but I'm going crazy- half the time I'm so negative and just waiting for AF to arrive any moment- what past experiences have given me any hope!!! AF has always come 1-2 days prior to testing so have never got that far.

It would be nice to compare how we are through the next week- ight be encouraging. I'm Emma by the way- newbie to FF- i used to be a regular on MBB but thought a change was needed (luck).

Chin up Gal
xx


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi ladies

Hodgy and Emma - Welcome to the grand  . I am on day 10 today and it is going so slow. Its horrible not knowing what is going on it our bodies.

I too have read that alot of ladies are getting a BFP with no symptoms yet others have had loads. So please do not read into them (mind you I really can't talk).

I am wishing you both all the best and really hope you get your well deserved BFP!!

smcc - Sarah I am so sorry hun. Here are some   for this sad time.

Hello to everyone else, hope your all ok and the 2 ww isn't driving you all too mad!!  

Love to all

Kez xx


----------



## Angelbabywood (May 11, 2005)

Hi there

I had symptoms all through my 2ww and I got a BFN so like Kez says don't read into anything.  Everyone was telling me it seemed like a good sign, BUT it wasn't.

GOOD LUCK girls

Kerry xx


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Guys,

We're also testing on the 24th (ET 10th June) it's going to be a busy day by all accounts.  Emmarue, FYI Hodgy is Hodgy & Hayley.  In a perverse way it's good to see evidence that the guys are going through as much drama as ourselves.  Wow their too cool for school.  It's the end of our first week and I asked DH how it was for him and he said it was the longest week in his life - this speaks volumes to me - just as well as he said very little else before or after!!!

Looking forward to a sunny weekend.  BTW, Zita West does not recommend sun bathing so stay in the shade buddies!!

Ann xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Guys

Can I join you?  I had ET on Wednesday (15th) so here I am on my 2WW.  Been reading the post and wanted to say congrats to all the BFP and   for the BFN.

I seem to be having really bad trapped wind feelings - sorry TMI, I am having cramps as well but not sure if it like AF cramps as I am lucky enough not to suffer from any pains/cramps while waiting for AF, my boobs are also sore. 

Has anyone else had the feelings of trapped wind?   

Any one else testing around the 28/29 June? 

Wishing you all the very best of luck   

Love Shaz xxx


----------



## pickles (Feb 8, 2005)

Dear all

I haven't posted on this thread in quite a few days but thought I'd let you know I got a  .  Don't think its sunk in yet but totally and utterly delighted.

For those still on the 2WW in case its of any interest re symptoms, I did have quite sore boobs all the way through (but I do think cyclogest causes that aswell) and I had tummy cramping in the evening, which I was convinced was AF, but my clinic have told me is quite normal in early pregnancy (thought this might be useful to anyone whose worried as I was that its all over if you feel like AF is going to start - hang on in there - because it could be the opposite.

A big   to anyone whose had a BFN.

Love and   to all
Pickles


----------



## wen (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello girls,

Today is day 10 and it has been the longest 10 days of my life.  DH says the next few days will fly, just like the second week of a two week holiday.  How he can compare this to a holiday, I really don't know!

Shaz - I suffered from trapped wind and was bloated and constipated.  I had severe pains the night before my ET.  The dr at Guy's said that she thought that the pain was a bowel spasm, due to the cyclogest.  These symptons eased by day 4 and since then I've had no symprtons, which I find worrying.  Best of luck for the rest of your 2WW.

Wen


----------



## leighleigh (May 19, 2005)

kez

how you doing

i'm hodgy's wife hayley

just noticed that you are having treatment at jph and bourne hall, are you seeing mr greenwood?

it's just that we live in bradwell, where are you? lowestoft or yarmouth

just being nosey, as i'm going insane in this 2ww 

hayley
xxx


----------



## annthos (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Wen, you made me LOL when I read your post about your DH comparing all this to your holidays.  They really have no clue, Bless.

Shaz,  I can totally relate to all your symptoms but like Wen was saying it does ease up as the days go by.  I think the cramps have more to do with the follies filing up with water again than about implantation.  The rest I also think are down to the cyclgest as I had them last time and got a BFN....  Actually in my view nothing but the test gives u a clue what's going on in there!!!  Doesn't stop me speculating at every twitch !!!

Pickles, huge congratulations you must be over the moon.  I hope the pregnancy goes well for you.

All is well with me, going to have a lazy afternoon looking at all the style at Ascot/York.

Take care one and all.

Ann xx


----------



## Vicky10 (Mar 6, 2005)

Shax
I am suffereing trapped wind also. I've been going on about cramps during the 2ww but sometimes I think I'm getting them confused with trapped wind!! Gross
Vicky10


----------



## kez23 (Jan 4, 2005)

Hi Hayley

I am ok thanks. Sick and tired of waiting!

Yes I am under Mr Greenwood and Sister Currie, I find them both really nice.

We live near Stowmarket!! Do you know where that is? I have heard of Bradwell but where abouts is it?

Please keep   

Kez xx


----------



## leighleigh (May 19, 2005)

hi kez 

yea i had a friend who lives in stowmarket, she now lives in spain  lucky thing

we decided against treatment with greenwood as had a few problems with him and sister currie, when i was admited for my ectopic last year, but thats best forgoten,

i'm not to bad thanks the waiting is killing me it's torture  but i will remain until test day on the 24th june

how about you, any symptoms, or are you just obsessing like mad?

take care
hayley
xxxx


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Can I join you?  Had ET this morning and test on july 1st.  Am slowly going round the bend already!!

Fitou


----------



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hiya 2ww girls .

Can I join you all please !!

I am currently on day 3 of this dreaded wait and am due to test on the 29th    . CONGRATS !!! to all the BFP >> pass on ya good luck vibes to us all !!

Can anyone relate to my worry? >> I am having v. bad cramps , kinda like strong period pains every day and am totally freaking out ..what with every thing like OHSS and AF etc. Im taking paracetamol 500mg x2 but they only take away the pain for about 2 hours. Sorry to bleat on and on but I just don't know what I should be feeling or what to expect!

Thanx for reading this though girls xxxxx Laura


----------



## deirdre (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi can I join you?

had ET this morning and test on 1st July.

I''ve had trapped wind (or at least it feels like that) for the last 3/4 days so must be the drugs. also, got sore boobs and tummy sore from EC - that hurt more than I expected actually. but hey, its all worth it isn't it.

crikey i didn't know sunbathing was out - trust us to get a heatwave and have to sit in the shade!

good luck to us all   

to those who have got   

to those who got   sending you lots of   

have a great weekend 
love Dee x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way ladies............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,31621.0.html


----------

